# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  معرفی دانشگاه فرهنگیان ( تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی)

## حجت کمالی

دانشگاه فرهنگیان، دانشگاهی برای تأمین، تربیت و توانمندسازی معلمان و نیروی انسانی وزارت آموزش و پرورش در ایران است. این دانشگاه در سال ۱۳۹۰ با تجمیع کلیه مراکز تربیت معلم سراسر ایران تأسیس شد و دارای حدود ۹۸ واحد دانشگاهی (در قالب ۶۴ پردیس و ۳۴ مرکز وابسته به پردیس) و بیش از ۶۵ هزار دانشجو می‌باشد. دانشگاه فرهنگیان از بزرگترین و گسترده‌ترین دانشگاه‌های ایران است و محمود مهرمحمدی سرپرستی آن را بر عهده دارد.

*آموزش*
دانشگاه فرهنگیان در حال حاضر سه نوع دانشجو می‌پذیرد:
 ۱. دانشجوی کارشناسی پیوسته (دانشجومعلم): این افراد با مدرک تحصیلی دوره متوسطه و از طریق آزمون سراسری و پس از مصاحبه و گزینش انتخاب می‌شوند. نحوه آموزش این دانشجومعلمان به صورت تمام‌وقت و شبانه‌روزی است. برنامه کلاسی این دانشجومعلمان روزهای شنبه تا چهارشنبه است. آنان از ابتدای تحصیل به استخدام آموزش و پرورش درمی‌آیند و تعهد خدمت می‌دهند و پس از پایان تحصیلات به عنوان معلم در مدارس مشغول به کار خواهند شد.
۲. دانشجوی کارشناسی ناپیوسته (معلم‌دانشجو): این افراد در واقع معلمان دارای مدرک کاردانی هستند که در دوره کارشناسی ناپیوسته ادامه تحصیل می‌دهند. برنامه کلاسی این معلم‌دانشجویان معمولاً روزهای پنجشنبه و جمعه است یعنی روزهایی که مدارس تعطیل است و آنان می‌توانند در کلاسها شرکت کنند.
۳. دانشجوی کارشناسی ارشد از میان معلمان، که در حال حاضر به شکل محدود است و در آینده تعداد بیشتری دانشجو را در رشته‌های متعدد و مورد نیاز آموزش و پرورش خواهد پذیرفت.

توجه به فناوری اطلاعات و ارتباطات (فاوا) از جمله راهبردهای دانشگاه است و ایجاد سامانه الکترونیکی واحد و یکپارچه‌ای که تمام اطلاعات و روند کاری دانشگاه را در بر بگیرد در اولویت است. همچنین برای آموزش فناوری به دانشجویان �کارگروه توسعه سواد فاوا دانشجومعلمان� سندی در اینباره تدوین کرده است.

*رشته‌های تحصیلی*
رشته‌های کارشناسی پیوسته در حال حاضر عبارتند از: دبیری شیمی، راهنمایی و مشاوره با دو گرایش مشاوره - فعالیتهای پرورشی، دبیری زیست‌شناسی، دبیری تاریخ، دبیری جغرافیا، دبیری الهیات و معارف اسلامی، آموزش زبان و ادبیات فارسی، تربیت دبیر زبان انگلیسی، دبیری فیزیک، دبیری علوم اجتماعی، آموزش تربیت بدنی گرایش عمومی ودوره متوسطه، ارتباط تصویری، دبیری زبان و ادبیات عرب، دبیری ریاضی، علوم تربیتی با دوگرایش آموزش ابتدایی و آموزش کودکان استثنایی

*آزمون جامع*
قرار است در پایان تحصیلات، دانشجومعلمان آزمون جامع (پایانی) معلمی را بگذرانند تا بر اساس آن گواهینامه صلاحیت معلمی را دریافت کنند و بتوانند در مدارس تدریس نمایند. سرپرست دانشگاه فرهنگیان در اینباره گفته است: مولفه‌های آزمون چهار مورد است؛ یکی معدل فرد است که البته وزن نسبتاً کمتری دارد و وزن ۲۰ درصدی دارد. معدل ۱۵ به بالا پیش بینی شده است که به ازای هر یک نمره معدل، ۴۰ امتیاز تعلق بگیرد. دوم آزمون کتبی است؛ آزمون کتبی آزمونی است که بیشتر مولفهٔ دانش موضوعی و تربیتی افراد را مطابق آنچه که در برنامه تربیت معلم آمده مورد سنجش قرار می‌دهد.

مولفه سوم آزمون عملکردی است، آزمون عملکردی وزنش ۲۵ درصد است و ۲۵۰ نمره. این آزمون مولفه فوق‌العاده مهمی است چرا که در اینجا به سنجش مهارتها و شایستگیهای حرفه‌ای خیلی نزدیک می‌شویم. دانشجو و به عبارتی فارغ‌التحصیل با مسائل آموزشی مواجه می‌شود و در مواجهه با این مسائل باید توانمندی خودش را برای تحلیل موقعیت مسئله دار آموزشی و تربیتی و ارائه طریق برای خروج از آن وضعیت و فایق آمدن بر آن نشان بدهد.

مهمترین مولفه در سنجش صلاحیت حرفه‌ای معلمی �پوشه کار حرفه‌ای� است. پوشه کار در واقع عبارت است از جایی که تمام دستاوردهای دانشجو در عرصه‌های مختلف و خصوصاً در عرصه‌های فرهنگی و اجتماعی و عمدتاً در زمینه‌هایی که به شکل داوطلبانه، انتخابی و اختیاری وارد شده (در کانونهای دانشجویی، انجمنهای مختلف علمی، تشکلهای مختلفی که در دانشگاه دوره‌ها، اردوها، انواع و اقسام برنامه‌هایی که جزو برنامه‌های الزامی دانشگاه نیست) شرکت کرده است. دست‌آوردهای ناشی از شرکت در این فعالیت‌ها و کاروزی که جز برنامه‌های الزامی است، در پوشه کاری ثبت و ضبط خواهد شد که ۳۵۰ نمره به آن تعلق می‌گیرد.

در این دانشگاه از بدو ورود استخدام آموزش و پرورش خواهید شد و طی دوران دانشجویی 4 ساله از حقوق و مزایای دانشجومعلمی برخوردار خواهید بود بعد از دوران دانشجویی نیز در مدارس شروع به خدمت می کنید .

دوستان اگر سوالی داشتن میتوانند در همین پست بپرسند .

----------


## حجت کمالی

باتوجه به اینکه در سال 96 برای پذیرش در  دانشگاه فرهنگیان شرط سنی از 22 سال به 20 سال تغییر پیدا کرده بود و  بسیاری از داوطلبان از ورود به دانشگاه فرهنگیان ناامید شده بودند اما به  توجه به پیگیری های انجام شده شرط سنی برای کنکور 96 تغییر یافته و به  مانند سال قبل یعنی 22 سال سن در بدو ورد به دانشگاه عوض شده است . ***  اسفندیار چهاربند رئیس مرکز برنامه ریزی منابع انسانی و فناوری اطلاعات  وزارت آموزش وپرورش طی مصاحبه‌ای اعلام کرد: «باتوجه به پیگیری‌ها و  مکاتبات متعدد، براساس هماهنگی‌های به عمل آمده با سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور،  مقرر است، برای داوطلبان آزمون سراسری سال 1396، شرط مذکور به «حداکثر سن  22 سال تمام در بدو ورود به دانشگاه (یکم مهر ماه 1374 به بعد) اصلاح و در  دفترچه راهنمای انتخاب رشته های تحصیلی آزمون سراسری سال جاری درج شود.» 
منبع:tarbiatmoallem91.blogfa.com

----------


## Mehran1378

١-دانشگاه فرهنگيان اصفهان آموزش زبان و ادبيات فارسي نداره؟
٢-چرا توي دفترچه انتخاب رشته ي ٩٦ مقلا يه رشته رو ن شته بعد جلوش پذيرش رو فقط ١نفر ن شته؟ مثلا آموزش زبان و ادبيات فارسي تو بخش بومي هاي اصفهان براي مرد ها فقط ٢يا٣تا بود
كلا مبهم بود

----------


## شادی 78

سلام با رتبه ی ۲۲۰۰۰ میشه دانشگاه فرهنگیان تهران خوند؟؟؟

----------


## حجت کمالی

> ١-دانشگاه فرهنگيان اصفهان آموزش زبان و ادبيات فارسي نداره؟
> ٢-چرا توي دفترچه انتخاب رشته ي ٩٦ مقلا يه رشته رو ن شته بعد جلوش پذيرش رو فقط ١نفر ن شته؟ مثلا آموزش زبان و ادبيات فارسي تو بخش بومي هاي اصفهان براي مرد ها فقط ٢يا٣تا بود
> كلا مبهم بود


ظرفیت پذیرش متاسفانه کاهش یافته است.
مثلا تو موردی ک اشاره کردین فقط یک نفر پذیرش وجود داشته است.
در ادامه نوشته که مخصوصا داوطلبان کدوم شهرها هستنش و بعد اون نوشته محل خدمت کجاست یعنی بعد از فارغ التحصیلی کجا مشغول خدمت خواهید شد

----------


## حجت کمالی

> سلام با رتبه ی ۲۲۰۰۰ میشه دانشگاه فرهنگیان تهران خوند؟؟؟


سلام
بصورت کلی هرچقدر رتبه پایین تر باشه احتمال قبولی بیشتره
با این حال در سالهای پیش بودن کسایی ک با رتبه های بالا قبول شده اند

----------


## dars

> سلام
> بصورت کلی هرچقدر رتبه پایین تر باشه احتمال قبولی بیشتره
> با این حال در سالهای پیش بودن کسایی ک با رتبه های بالا قبول شده اند


آقای کمالی شما در حال حاضر معلمید؟

----------

